# TT S-Line Black Edition and Zaino Protection



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I've not done a TT in a month, so back to normal yesterday for me. This car has hardly turned a wheel. It was delivered to the customer on wednesday of this week, and has covered about 200 miles since. After a lot of emails over the past few weeks I finally got to do the new car prep on this that the customer wanted.

Mike had asked the supplying dealer if I could go in and prep the car prior to him collecting it. The offer of AG Lifeshine had been politely declined in favour of me doing a Zaino detail on it. Anyway long story short, the dealer principal refused to let me on site!!! Claiming they are affilliated with Autoglym and for that reason I could not do the car on their premises. So the car was collected and they were asked not to polish it, only remove the plastic protection and give it a jet wash.

No real befores as I was constantly looking at the sky and praying the rain would hold off.

On with the process.

Wheels cleaned with AS Smart Wheels and soft brushes, this revealed a sticky residue on the spokes on each wheel, removed with AS Tardis.








Car was given a prewash with a mild G101 mix, and then foamed on top of that, while foam was dwelling all knooks and crannies taken care of with a soft brush.








Washed using 2BM and Zaino Show Car wash.

Decontamination was taken car of with a generic Fallout Remover, as I didnt want to risk marring the paint with clay, as in all fairness the paint was pretty much swirl free.

After drying the car was inspected and reading taken, all original paint. However this was revealed on the rear bumper!!!!

















Gutting on a 2 day old car!

Also a small mark on the roofline above the drivers door.








The scuff and mark were taken care of using Scholl S17+ and a Sonus Yellow pad, took 2 sets, but it was virtually undetectable after unless you had your nose on the bumper. Then refined with Scholl S40 leaving this.
















Now onto the Zaino Layers.

Z5 today, mixed with Z-FX, layers as follows, Z-5, Z-6, Z-5, Z-6 followed up with Z-8.

Tyres treated to 2 coats of Zaino Z-16, wheels sealed with some Z-2.








Glass polished and sealed using the Carlack Twins, engine bay treated to 303 Aerospace









Tailpipes polished using Autosol and a MF, no wire wool needed, then sealed with FK1000p.

















Interior given a quick tickle with Henry and interior glass cleaned with 3M Glass Cleaner.

Afters, no sun and I had been dodging the rain all day, but you get the idea. The pics really dont do the Zaino finish justice.


















































































Ironically the Salesman has asked if they can see the car after the detail, so Mike was planning on taking it down to show them after I was finished.

Thanks to Mike, and good luck on your pending Lands End to John'O Groats bike ride.

Thanks for looking

[email protected]


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Great work  , how long did this take?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

DesignerDaveTT said:


> Great work  , how long did this take?


Cheers, Start to finish was about 6 1/2 hours.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice job - I use Zaino products now and the finish is amazing 

Having said that i always apply it with my DA because I'm extremely lazy :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What's the longevity and water repellancy like on Zaino? I use Z16, but am considering trying some of their paint products when my current stuff gets low.


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Another good one David


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> What's the longevity and water repellancy like on Zaino? I use Z16, but am considering trying some of their paint products when my current stuff gets low.


The Zaino is excellent in all ways in my opinion. I have it on my own car. The water repellancy is really quite good on it, and so far no issues with the longevity. My car is washed 4-5 times in a normal week and the Zaino is holding strong. Its topped up with a coat of the Z-6 Gloss Enhacing spray once a week. Worth the investment in the products I reckon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

toonmal said:


> Another good one David


Thanks Mal.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Fss David why can't you live in bucks! That's an amazing result!


----------

